# I need to create an application with cocoa that ...



## jsn (Aug 8, 2001)

Hi

i need to create an application with Cocoa that does what a normal application does:
  - a Data Entry Form to create records and store them in a database,
  - print reports selecting and grouping data entered in the data entry form, following different criterias,
 - need to do an Automation call to open a word, excel or apple works document with data entered in the form,
 - show this data on the internet also.

This is what 98% of the applications do.

How do you do this king of application in cocoa :
  - with Java or Objective C ?
  - what database do you use to store the data ?
  - what tool do you need to create reports ?
  - how do you call microsoft word, excel or apple works from a cocoa program ?
  - how can I web enable a form or a report?

thanks.
Jose.


----------



## rharder (Aug 9, 2001)

Have you programmed before or are you looking for information on how to start out programming?

Incidentally, I don't think that 98% of the applications out there do what you are describing.

-Rob


----------



## jsn (Aug 12, 2001)

Hi

I am a software engineer and most of the applications I build have the structure that I mentioned :
  - data entry forms,
  - reports.

An the data is stored in a database.

So I would like to know how to implement  this king of needs with cocoa.

thanks.
jose.


----------



## bradleysmith (Aug 13, 2001)

Firstly I'd say 98% of applications do something other than what you describe. Maybe 98% of what you do matches that spec,. Anyway - 

- with Java or Objective C ?
Either
- what database do you use to store the data ?
Pick one e.g. MySQL, Filemaker

Can't help on the rest.

Brad


----------

